# M. Night Shyamalan's The Happening



## Kira U. Masaki (May 10, 2008)

The new M. Night movie, the preview was shown before Ironman, something about about the earth being attacked by some werid phenomenon or the like.
So is anybody actually gonna go see this? On the one hand it has Mark Wahlberg, whose last two movies that I remeber Departed and Shooter were good, and who in general is a pretty good actor. But most if not all of M. Nights movies end up being pretty bad, with his last work being Lady in the Water. Hell, there wasn't even a twist in that one.
So what are your thoughts?


----------



## Tenrow (May 10, 2008)

I can predict the twist already. The twist is... it never happened.

For the Lady in the Water and how there wasn't a huge twist at the end let remind you that it technically wasn't his story, and that he just made a movie out of an old fairy tale


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 10, 2008)

^i felt jipped on that one, by this point in his career, i was expecting one of his lame twists the whole movie, and it never happened, and i thought to  myself - well at least that was unexpected


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2008)

I don't think they are bad at all, it's entertainment anyway. I don't really go into a movie trying to decipher the outcome or predict the plot twist at the end. 

Looks decent.


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2008)

I might see it, looks pretty good from the trailer.


----------



## Jimin (May 10, 2008)

Well, he really only has one great movie. The Sixth Sense was awesome. the twist was one of the best ever.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 10, 2008)

Yah I'm going to check it out. It reminds me of Stephen King's The Stand.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 10, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Well, he really only has one great movie. The Sixth Sense was awesome. the twist was one of the best ever.




the thing with the sixth sense is that it is a one hit wonder, as soon as you know the end, the movie just isnt the same


----------



## Jimin (May 10, 2008)

I actually knew the ending before I watched it. I still thought ti was really well done and despite knowing the plot, I was very interested in the sequences.


----------



## Mew♥ (May 10, 2008)

I'm going to see it, looks pretty good


----------



## Luckyday (May 11, 2008)

The movie looks pretty stupid if you ask me.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 19, 2008)

Even though this is Shyamalan's 1st rated R movie, I hope it won't suck like his previous films: *The Village* and *Lady in the Water* 

Let Mark Wahlberg save his reputation


----------



## twinkie2 (May 19, 2008)

I guess the trailer did it's job, it kinda made me want to watch it.  Hopefully it's better than some of his previous movies.


----------



## Roy (May 19, 2008)

ill probably watch it


----------



## SENTINEL (May 19, 2008)

Walhberg at his best in the trailers.

I'm the only that thinks that he copied Stephen King's The Cell.


----------



## Koi (May 20, 2008)

I think I want to see this.  I do.  But.. I'm the type of person who'll flip immediately to the end pages when buying a book just to read the ending.  So, I have a feeling that I'll be reading spoilers before this one before I see it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 20, 2008)

^i read spoilers every know and then too, especially for horror movies when im expecting a twist

-btw it looks like they started showing the trailer on regular tv know


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 20, 2008)

Soul said:


> I'm the only that thinks that he copied Stephen King's The Cell.



We can't really compare this to _Cell_ since the trailer didn't show any "crazies" running around. Just dead people 

Though there's a movie already made similar to King's novel..


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 20, 2008)

I want to see this movie!

I predict another alien invasion or some kind of government experiment gone wrong.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 20, 2008)

i think aliens and zombies should be put to rest, these two "topics" have just been over killed in the last few years


----------



## illusion (May 20, 2008)

I love M. Night Shamalan' movies, except for Lady in the Water, but this looks like he's going back to his roots.

Definately gonna go see this one.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (May 20, 2008)

I usually like his movies, so I might go see it


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 26, 2008)

this movie is sunk before it even began, i just looked at the list of upcoming movies, and its going agains the Hulk, if the Hulk does even half as well as iron man, it will own the box office, i predict this movie will open maybe as low as third or fourth


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 27, 2008)

Meh, as long as this delivers, I wouldn't care if it was going against Steven Spielberg's next big movie.

Dunno what's so great about Hulk though


----------



## LiveFire (May 27, 2008)

I just hope it's better than the The Village


----------



## Spencer_Gator (May 27, 2008)

I'll go see it, it looks alright, any ideas what the hell is going on?


----------



## DeathkillerD (May 27, 2008)

this looks as retarded as The Village


----------



## Sasuke (May 27, 2008)

I really want to see this. Looks like it'll be good.

Mark Wahlberg is awesome too.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 27, 2008)

Train guy:"We've lost contact."

Marky Mark:"With who?"

Train guy:"Everyone."

Me:"ugh"


----------



## Silvermyst (May 27, 2008)

I'm a sucker for cheesy thriller/horror movies, so I'll probably go see it.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 27, 2008)

Invisible Bees.


----------



## killinspree42099 (May 28, 2008)

it looks like it's going to be funny.......i think i'll go see it


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (May 28, 2008)

It's about zombies, right?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 29, 2008)

^i hope not, all we need is another lame zombie movie 
-in response to a comment above, even if its a masterpiece, if it goes against a movie like hulk which has ironman potentially, itll bomb at the boxoffice, two movies simply cant share the wealth, and i dont think ive ever seen a movie over take the top spot after starting off the week before at #2 in recent memory


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 31, 2008)

June 13th is the perfect date for this movie so let it compete against the new Hulk movie if the guy wants it  Well, not all movies get the money that they deserve and so they become underrated. As long as this gets good reviews, then it's all good 

Besides, there's always the DVD sales to cover it up


----------



## CalRahhh (May 31, 2008)

This looks good. The initial premise is interesting. I just hope, like everyone else, it's not something ridiculousy stupid.


----------



## Koi (Jun 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _SPOILER.  SERIOUSLY.  I AM A SPOILER WHORE I KNOW.  SORRY.  THANK YOU WIKIPEDIA'S EXTERNAL LINKS._ 



Okay, so apparently?  What's causing all this shit?  Is _plants_.  Motherfuckin' plants.  What the fuck.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 1, 2008)

I have enjoyed most of his movies. Lady in the Water was the only one I thought was total crap. Hope he can redeem himself.

Anyway, I read some spoilers about the twist as well. God, if that's it, I hope he makes it work.



King Lloyd said:


> I actually knew the ending before I watched it. I still thought ti was really well done and despite knowing the plot, I was very interested in the sequences.



I knew the ending beforehand as well. It is probably his best. It is also the only one that still freaks me out a bit to this day.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jun 1, 2008)

The movie title sounds retarded so I aint watching it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 3, 2008)

ill like how the commercial tries to add hype, "M Night's first rated R movie"


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 3, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> The movie title sounds retarded so I aint watching it.





...........


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 3, 2008)

thats a bad way to judge a movie, especially horrors - halloween , the thing, it - kinda lame titles when you think about it but great movies


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 3, 2008)

I kind of think you guys are wrong, Signs, Sixth Sense and Unbreakable were all great movies. The Village was entertaining a little, and I never saw Lady in the Water. But all and all, given his record I will be seeing this. And seeing as how this is going to be his first rated R movie, I think it might have a chance to be more disturbing.



Kira Uzumaki said:


> ill like how the commercial tries to add hype, "M Night's first rated R movie"



That's more than likely due to the fact that people have left several of his movies saying "It should have been rated R" or "If this were rated R, it would be better."


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 3, 2008)

I haven't seen The Sixth Sense..... but i agree on Unbreakable being great.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 3, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I kind of think you guys are wrong, Signs, Sixth Sense and Unbreakable were all great movies. The Village was entertaining a little, and I never saw Lady in the Water. But all and all, given his record I will be seeing this. And seeing as how this is going to be his first rated R movie, I think it might have a chance to be more disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> That's more than likely due to the fact that people have left several of his movies saying "It should have been rated R" or "If this were rated R, it would be better."



yea but with the rap hes getting from his last few movies, he needs as big an audience as possible now, fewer people that would have watched his films will because of the rating


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks like no advance screening for it.

Not a good sign.

No pun intended.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 3, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Looks like no advance screening for it.
> 
> Not a good sign.
> 
> No pun intended.



Shyamalan's most likely gonna argue it's to prevent spoilers.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 3, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Shyamalan's most likely gonna argue it's to prevent spoilers.



Already has.



> His PR team says they simply want to "preserve the mystery". If critics were allowed to write about the film before it came out, they'd spoil the surprise.
> 
> Sure. That sounds believable.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 3, 2008)

When I heard "In his first R rated film" I sighed.

I don't fucking care what the rating is; I'm not going to see it because of the rating, I'm going to see it if I find it to be interesting.  I'd rather see an intelligent, and well done PG move than a poorly executed R movie, under the justification that R movies are "more mature." 

The hell they are.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Jun 3, 2008)

I wonder what the twist is gonna be this time.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 3, 2008)

Maffy the Love Doctor said:


> I wonder what the twist is gonna be this time.


AIDS. **


----------



## Nybarius (Jun 3, 2008)

Shyamalan is just another pampered Hollywood primadonna who had a good idea or two and thinks he is a genius.  He will never make a good movie again, nor will I waste money on his feeble efforts.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 3, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I kind of think you guys are wrong, Signs, Sixth Sense and Unbreakable were all great movies. The Village was entertaining a little, and I never saw Lady in the Water. But all and all, given his record I will be seeing this. And seeing as how this is going to be his first rated R movie, I think it might have a chance to be more disturbing.




Agreed. Personally, I really enjoyed The Village. Too bad it did so lousy in the box office.

I gotta admit though, the emphasis on "his first R rated film" in the preview was kinda odd.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 4, 2008)

the village would have been good in my opinion if he didnt have that lame twist, and the monster was a real monster, and then in lady in the water he finally doesnt have a twist wheere i thought the movie would have been good with one


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 4, 2008)

Nybarius said:


> Shyamalan is just another pampered Hollywood primadonna who had a good idea or two and thinks he is a genius.  He will never make a good movie again, nor will I waste money on his feeble efforts.



Holy shit, I didn't know you were here Nostradamus. 

I like how people predict the future of something with such a shitty knowledge of what's happening. The guy has made at least three good movies, he's pretty young and he's making another this summer that no one has seen. 

How can you predict his whole career? Like who the fuck are you? 



Rob Lucci said:


> Agreed. Personally, I really enjoyed The Village. Too bad it did so lousy in the box office.
> 
> I gotta admit though, the emphasis on "his first R rated film" in the preview was kinda odd.



In all honesty you give too much credit to the marketing team for these things. If they emphasis things like that I am willing to bet the movie barely made R. On top of that if you want to be scared screaming, do us a favor and don't go see this movie, you're just going to be disappointed because nothing he has made thus far is scary.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 4, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Holy shit, I didn't know you were here Nostradamus.
> 
> I like how people predict the future of something with such a shitty knowledge of what's happening. The guy has made at least three good movies, he's pretty young and he's making another this summer that no one has seen.
> 
> How can you predict his whole career? Like who the fuck are you?



i love the ref. to nostradamus, i know you cant predict the future, but i mean after several movies you get a general idea of what the director will do , i mean you cant honestly tell me you think Uwe Boll will ever make a great movie?


----------



## Supa Swag (Jun 4, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> ...........




Facepalm image doesn't work


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 4, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> the village would have been good in my opinion if he didnt have that lame twist, and the monster was a real monster, and then in lady in the water he finally doesnt have a twist wheere i thought the movie would have been good with one



I personally liked the ending of The Village myself. I found it to be kind of an interesting concept. Still, i can see how it'd be very dissapointing. He also didn't advertise that movie very well. He made it seem like a horror film, when it was more of a love story.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> In all honesty you give too much credit to the marketing team for these things. If they emphasis things like that I am willing to bet the movie barely made R. On top of that if you want to be scared screaming, do us a favor and don't go see this movie, you're just going to be disappointed because nothing he has made thus far is scary.



I don't expect it to be very scary really. Maybe a little disturbing though.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Jun 4, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> AIDS. **


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 6, 2008)

The Village would have been a great movie if it didn't have that crappy twist at the end. I mean..the trailer was a heck lot more frightening than the film itself tbh. 

Oh well, at least the blind girl had some good character development.


----------



## Truekakarot (Jun 6, 2008)

The sort of reminds me of cloverfield


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 6, 2008)

This is nothing at all like Cloverfield.


----------



## twinkie2 (Jun 6, 2008)

Kinda reminds me of the new TV version of the Andromeda strain.  The cause is probably entirely different though.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 7, 2008)

From what I've heard....


*Spoiler*: __ 



The tweest is that everyone is dying because the trees are fighting back against humanity by releasing spores that kill people.

Yes....fucking TREES.

............................................________
....................................,.-??...................``~.,
.............................,.-?...................................?-.,
.........................,/...............................................?:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:?........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....?~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....?~,_........?~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......?=,_.......?-,_.......,.-~-,},.~?;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......?=-._......?;,,./`..../?............../
...,,,___.\`~,......?~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-?
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 8, 2008)

^dam your the second person to say 
*Spoiler*: __ 



trees


 with the first guy i thought he was just bullshitting , if thats the twist its pretty lame


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 8, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> ^dam your the second person to say
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



hey, I'm just saying what /tv/ said, and they've been pretty on the ball with spoilers before.

in fact, a million sites are using this exact line

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Happening is a paranormal thriller in which a family must survive a global environmental crisis. The film will portray the earth's vegetation unleashing airborne neurotoxins that cause all those who breathe it to commit violent suicide.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 8, 2008)

eh what can you do, atleast i know someone who works at the theatre so my ticket will be free


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2008)

Even if that is the twist its a lot more interesting than half the shit I hear out there.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Considering the movie was tentatively called _Green Planet _and _The Green Effect I don't at all doubt the twist is trees. Fucking trees..._


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 9, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Even if that is the twist its a lot more interesting than half the shit I hear out there.



...

...

...

...

.../b/-mode engaged.


*Spoiler*: __ 











It's the most bullshit tweest ever!  Shyamalan is getting weak.  

Hell, I've seen Nasu write better tweests on an ""off-day", and other than Nanaya, tweests are NOT his forte.

There's a difference between writing a horrible tweest, and writing a horrible tweest but acting like it isn't one.  A tweest is not interesting just because it's unexpected.  A tweest that is unexpected is still capable of being completely fucking retarded.  

The very notion that it's "better than half of what's out there" lowers my already rock-bottom view of humanity towards appreciation of good writing.  Then again, I shouldn't be surprised.  After all, how else did the Discworld series become so popular?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 9, 2008)

well maybe itll look better in practice then on paper


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 9, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Oh My God...did you really just say that.





SeruraRenge said:


> I know.....DIFFERENT OPINION! MY GOD, IT'S HORRIFYING!!!



What? A Different Opinion God Forbid. 

You fucking hypocrite, here you are judging a movie you haven't even seen yet when just days ago you got onto me for judging someone's opinion on movies that everyone's seen and pretty much agreed they were universally bad.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And if trees are such a bad twist (please spell it right it makes you look fucking stupid otherwise) how come everyone harrowed it when they saw it in Trigun? Because ahh its Japanese, they were Trees I get it, clever.


----------



## LiveFire (Jun 9, 2008)

Finally a rated R movie by him  I hated The Village


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 9, 2008)

i plan on going to see this movie just because it looks like it has potential to be good. i'm not expecting much from it, but i do plan on seeign it.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 9, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What? A Different Opinion God Forbid.
> 
> You fucking hypocrite, here you are judging a movie you haven't even seen yet when just days ago you got onto me for judging someone's opinion on movies that everyone's seen and pretty much agreed they were universally bad.



I'm a /b/-tard, I've taken the hypocritic oath.


*Spoiler*: __ 



_I swear an oath on my honor as a hypocrite that ...

I will cuss cows but eat beef, blast miners but wear jewelry and drive a car but condemn oil companies.

I don't want [any] trees cut for any purpose other than to provide the lumber for my next house.

As a Hollywood celebrity I assert my God-given right to sire at least four children by three different wives and then protest about overpopulation in the world.

I will put fish first by saving the sucker and salmon, but not the farmers and ranchers who feed me.

I demand that politicians and federal judges in Washington DC save all endangered species except the small businessman.

I feel government is imminently qualified to micro-manage nature, after all, look what a smashing job they've done with the IRS, EPA, USDA, FBI, BLM and assorted other alphabet agencies.

As a self righteous hypocrite it is my duty to celebrate Earth Day with barbecues and parades and by leaving tons of trash behind.

I demand that feedlots and farms stop polluting our ground water. That privilege shoud be preserved for me every time I flush the contents of my toilet into a septic tank or the ocean.

I want to relocate grizzly bears and wolves to the West but not in my big city backyard. After all, people live here!

I give my permission for mountain lions to eat lambs but if a lion eats my dog or cat I demand that the abominable beast be shot on sight.

I will cuss oil companies on talk radio and stand in the way of their drilling more wells while sitting in my gas guzzling SUV with the engine running.

I will write letters to the editor on my computer castigating utility compnaies for not providing enough electricity.

At the same time I will send money to green groups who what to tear down hydroelectric dams and stand in the way of any new power-producing projects.

I avow at the next cocktail party I attend -- while smoking a cigarette and sipping a martini -- that I will sue the tobacco companies for causing my lung cancer.

Although I have never personally milked a cow or grown vegetables in a garden I demand to have a say on how farmers and ranchers do it.

As a pompous hypocrite I demand that water, herbicides, and pesticides be taken away from farmers immediately, but I don't want it to effect the price quantity or quality of the food I buy in the store.

It is my strongly held conviction that we should ban all pesticides, except the can of bug spray I use to kill ants and other unwanted bugs in my home.

As a mealy-mouthed hypocrite I vow to help stop global warming by watching the Discovery Channel on my giant sized television in my air conditioned house.

I assert that cattle pooping on our nation's grasslands is a national disgrace while fertilizing my urban lawn with steer manure and urea is simply good ecology.

I will complain about fertilizer runoff from golf courses because I happen to be a golfer.

I will hound hunters in the woods because they use guns despite the fact that hunting groups have increased habitat and wildlife numbers.

I demand that the government end all timber cutting or recovery in our national forests but I'll cry like a singed coyote if the feds allow wildfires to burn near my house.

As a card carrying hypocrite I disavow the use of fur, leather, wool and all animal by-products, except the ones used in medicine that might save my life.

I demand that labels be placed on all food products but not on a rock album that endorses killing cops.

Finally, as an arrogant and self-serving hypocrite I firmly believe that rural folks have done a terrible job of taking care of the countryside and they must do a better job because that's where I want to live or visit some day when I can escape the pollution, crime, and insanity of the barren big city in which I currently reside._




you can try arguing, but I can just radically alter what I believe again so that I'm still in the right.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> And if trees are such a bad twist (please spell it right it makes you look fucking stupid otherwise) how come everyone harrowed it when they saw it in Trigun? Because ahh its Japanese, they were Trees I get it, clever.



you wanna throw down?  Ok....*deep breath, cracks knuckles*


*Spoiler*: __ 



.....that wasn't a twist, nor is it even correct.  Twists have plot relevance, which Trigun didn't have in the anime telling of their backstory.  Besides, they weren't trees.  They were bio-engineered organisms that were gene spliced with the genetics of the "plants" so that they would have longer lifespans and could be studied longer....not that it ever mattered, because once they revealed it, it is little to no significance until MUCH later in the manga, outside being able to use the angel arms.  The "plants" in the series weren't even plantlife - they were interdimensional beings that were having their lifeforce harvested for energy.  The idea of being called "plants" has to do with them being a power source.  The fact that their very existence can affect nature that's around them is purely coincidental.  Vash and Knives are different in the fact that they can survive direct exposure to our dimension without having to stay inside of a bulb-shaped capsule, but that is only because they were artificial "plants" created by humans through genetic research on the ones that were forcibly brought over and captured in our dimension.

The reason why this was not revealed was not just because the manga did not cover this at the time, but also because it showed that Rem Saverem, who in Vash's eyes was a saint, was willing to enslave an entire race if it would benefit humanity, which contradicts her speech on the value of all life.






You wanna argue Trigun?  Then get your fucking facts straight.

also, a "tweest" is not just any twist.  A tweest is that special type of twist that only Shyamalan creates.  Well, that, and because of the Robot Chicken skit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 9, 2008)

So what you mean to say is you have no jokes of your own. You still haven't seen the movie and you haven't much to judge on, the previews look good and interesting and I don't see any reason to dislike it yet, same with plenty of other people.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 9, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So what you mean to say is you have no jokes of your own. You still haven't seen the movie and you haven't much to judge on, the previews look good and interesting and I don't see any reason to dislike it yet, same with plenty of other people.



who said anything about jokes?  I just think everything made nowadays is stupid and poorly written, because nearly everything made nowadays is made for the lowest common denominator, showing how the movie industry, which was once an art and not a business, has become the opposite of what the original directors went into it for.  Having your masters in english with my specialization in creative writing will do that to you.  Everything is just....inferior in comparison to what can be done.  A good writer can discern plot elements from the preview alone, and even a premise of everyone committing mass suicide is weak, and will invariably end up with a bullshit answer.  

There are so many better ways to write an environmentalist film without having nature literally fight back.  Even Trigun, which you brought up, had a better and more true-to-reality story in relation to the environment and what can happen in the future.  Mankind ravaged the earth to the point of no return, and instead of learning from their mistakes and attempting to preserve what they could, decided to move on and continue what they always did.  Only this time karma bit them in the ass by having them crash on the planet Gunsmoke, a nearly uninhabitable world that was no better than the earth that they had left behind.  Yet despite this, few learned from the events in the past.

No, I haven't seen the movie.  You know what though?  I still know I'm going to hate it.  Why?  Because for the past 10 years, there has not been a single movie made that I was not able to tell from the credits whether or not I would enjoy, with the exception of Army of Darkness, which shouldn't count because technically that was more than 10 years ago, and I was able to excuse the lazy writing in AoD because it was a B-movie and intended to be purposely weak and grabs plot elements from thin air.  I hated Transformers, I hated Crystal Skull, I hated A Beautiful Mind, and I'm going to hate The Happening.

I may be an elitist dick, but I least I have the knowledge to discern good writing from bad writing.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 10, 2008)

what is the source for the whole 
*Spoiler*: __ 



tree thing, because i was on another message board, and some said it might have been falsely spread as a decoy


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 10, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> what is the source for the whole
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I found it on /tv/, but I don't know where they got the sauce from.  Since other sites that aren't user-edited have said the same info, I would think there's truth to it.

Besides, wouldn't this info be a kind of viral marketing that would keep people from seeing it?  It's not like Snakes on a Plane, where you go see it simply BECAUSE you know it's going to be ridiculous.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 10, 2008)

true enough, but youd think when your stick is the twist ending youd hold the stuff better under raps


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 10, 2008)

The idea of a twist isn't that the information itself is vital, its just the kind of thing where when you look back at what you've seen so far it all makes sense. When you take a movie like Fight Club 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 the ending twist was brilliantly pulled off and there is proof throughout the movie. Not enough to openly tell the audience, but enough to make you realize it when you remember. 




Likewise when you think about Signs


*Spoiler*: __ 



 so much of this movies ending was rooted in what we had seen through the movie, the words of the dying wife, the little girl and her thing with water, the son and his asthma and the brother in laws career in baseball...it all came together at the end. 

Including the talk between Mel and Jaquem about if someone is really watching out for us or if we're in this alone. 




God I love Signs.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 10, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The idea of a twist isn't that the information itself is vital, its just the kind of thing where when you look back at what you've seen so far it all makes sense. When you take a movie like Fight Club
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I agree about Fight Club.  Though by about halfway into the movie, I was leaning towards that scenario for the ending, but what suprised me was that they actually took that route and didn't do a cheap cop-out.

Signs, meh, didn't care for it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 10, 2008)

Because of the movie or because of the obviously religious overtones?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 10, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Because of the movie or because of the obviously religious overtones?



well I didn't like the overtones being shoved down my throat, but I really just didn't like the movie in general.

Also, why is it that, in all of fiction, with the exception of Be Invoked! and a couple others, directors can never seem to produce an ending where everyone dies, but you actually feel for each life as it snuffs out?  I mean, everyone but 2 people died in Hamlet, but there was no real shock or sadness you could get out of the deaths.  Most were facepalm-worthy for the idiocy of the characters.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 10, 2008)

Well most of the stuff Shakespeare did left everyone dead and I felt it was badly done to the point that he should have in most cases just left all the characters alive.


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 10, 2008)

Shakespeare is overrated as is  M. Night Shyamalan.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 11, 2008)

Shakespeare's plots are vastly overrated because A) they're all adaptations of previous works and B) half the time, events merely serve to advance the plot. If Shakespeare needs a character to be somewhere at a certain time, he'll use any plot device short of Jesus to get them there.

His wordplay, however, is impressive though in works like Hamlet, for example, it's egregious.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 11, 2008)

I bought the movie Jumper on DVD and there is a really long trailer for this movie on there, it makes it look really interesting. It even says  something about the bee's vanishing, which really did happen and some of the stuff is pretty creepy sounding that's said.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 13, 2008)

*The Happening*

Has anyone seen this movie?

I dont want you to tell me what happens, just give me your thoughts. I've been looking forward to seeing it since i saw the trailers earlier in the year. However, now when i visit odeon.com i see that it has an average rating of 3 stars.

So pleaswe tell me if its worth seeing, so i can decide.


----------



## Muse (Jun 13, 2008)

Worst movie i've seen in a long time....gawd the plot was ridiculously terrible and the acting sucked 


Total waste of money and my life


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2008)

What was so bad about it? We demand details.


----------



## Muse (Jun 13, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What was so bad about it? We demand details.



 Well i don't wanna give anything away...but the reason everyone was dying ended up being something stupid, and like i said: the acting sucked.  Also, the ending was typical and boring.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2008)

Put it in a spoiler then. I want to know.


----------



## Muse (Jun 13, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Put it in a spoiler then. I want to know.



Fine, fine 


*Spoiler*: _  The reason everyone was dying_ 



Plants evolved to produce chemicals that make people kill themselves 




^I thought that was stupid and poorly explained/rationalized in the movie 


*Spoiler*: _ The Ending_ 



Of course the main character and his loved ones survived all happy and whatnot...the plants only produced those chemicals for a day and only in the northeast U.S.....so everything seems OK.  Then the movie ends with a scene in France where it's starting to happen again





*Spoiler*: _ Lame/Cliche/Random Bits_ 



They use the term 'happening' a whole lot in this movie...too much to be coincidental (Ex: "OMG, why is this happening!?!? ").  The relationship btwn the main character and his wife was a little screwy and was resolved in an extremely cheesy way.  The death and horror scenes were not scary at all....just typical wannabe horror film stuff.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, what a fundamental misunderstanding of how evolution works.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2008)

Sounds like crap. Worse than crap. I might watch it on the Internet if I'm bored one day crap.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 13, 2008)

um I may try this movie out ^^


----------



## Muse (Jun 13, 2008)

Gooba said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, what a fundamental misunderstanding of how evolution works.



Indeed.....arg i hated its terrible wannabe scientific nature 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Sounds like crap. Worse than crap. I might watch it on the Internet if I'm bored one day crap.



Worse than crap lol, it really was 



IchiTenshou said:


> um I may try this movie out ^^





 You shouldn't waste your time.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 13, 2008)

you reported in to me too late. i ended up going to see it. and yeah i agree the acting was poor.. i'd say 6/10. poor acting makes it hard to get into the movie, so that set it back quite a bit.

Though i disagree with you on the reason why everyone was dying being lame. While on its face its lame, its something that can actually happen. maybe not so rapidly, but its definately possible, and perhaps would explain why people are getting more and more alergic reactions to food, pollen, fruits, etc.


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 13, 2008)

Lol I knew it would suck. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



That plant idea was horrible


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jun 13, 2008)

yea it really sucked...


----------



## Auron (Jun 13, 2008)

Movie was horrendous...acting was terrible, plot was terrible pretty much everything was terrible.  I also couldn't tell if it was a comedy or not cause I was laughing through 90% of this thing.  M. Night needs to retire from moviemaking he's obviously lost it


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jun 13, 2008)

I guess Sixth Sense only comes once 

M.Night is going downhill.


----------



## Koi (Jun 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Didn't Miyazaki already make this movie?


----------



## Zeroo (Jun 14, 2008)

don't waste ur time on this crap excuse of a horror movie...The Strangers is a better choice tho that sucked quite as hard...so that's saying a lot....
I say watch The Incredible Hulk...now that you won't be disappointed in...


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 14, 2008)

There's already a thread for this.

It got terrible sounding reviews, and the twist sounds lame. I will likely just wait until the DVD.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 14, 2008)

Village all over again, with bad acting too!

I really liked his last movie too, The Lady in the Water?

Such a shame too, I was hoping for a Signs tie in.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 14, 2008)

M. Night Shyamalan's - The Failing


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2008)

Scar_x said:


> don't waste ur time on this crap *excuse of a horror* movie...The Strangers is a better choice tho that sucked quite as hard...so that's saying a lot....
> I say watch The Incredible Hulk...now that you won't be disappointed in...



Here is exactly what I am talking about, it wasn't meant to be a horror movie and that's why so many people bitched about the Village and his other movies. They want to go see something shitty like The Strangers, which was really bad. Horror movies are almost always ridiculous and horrid. I'm glad to see someone sticking to thrillers. 

I read the spoilers about why everyone was dying and like I said before, its not really lame or anything. It's actually pretty much tied into everything thats going on. When I read the wiki page for this I thought it had to do with global warming which is fucking lame, but I hope it doesn't go that way.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Jun 14, 2008)

thanks for helping me prevent seeing this, guess ill go watch the hulk.


----------



## kyubijim (Jun 14, 2008)

Should have changed the title of the movie to The Crappening. He should seriously just stop making movies.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2008)

kyubijim said:


> Should have changed the title of the movie to The Crappening. He should seriously just stop making movies.



Because even if this was bad, one bad movie erases Unbreakable, Signs and Sixth Sense...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah I think he should take time to make his movies. This is crap, so was village and lady in the water. Which is a shame cause i like sixth sense and unbreakable and signs alot.


----------



## kyubijim (Jun 14, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Because even if this was bad, one bad movie erases Unbreakable, Signs and Sixth Sense...



You're right. The Happening erases Unbreakable, Lady in the Water erases Signs, and The Village erases the Sixth Sense. The universe is balanced, he should quit while he is ahead.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2008)

kyubijim said:


> You're right. The Happening erases Unbreakable, Lady in the Water erases Signs, and The Village erases the Sixth Sense. The universe is balanced, he should quit while he is ahead.



I actually liked the Village, I just think you're all pretty silly when it comes to what you expect. A lot of people liked that movie, but it wasn't meant to be scary and it just wasn't.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 14, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I actually liked the Village, I just think you're all pretty silly when it comes to what you expect. A lot of people liked that movie, but it wasn't meant to be scary and it just wasn't.



Was it meant to have bad acting, terrible story, and boring? 

Lets be serious. Signs, Unbreakable, and sixth sense are all great movies. I give em all above a 8. When you look to these it's like...what the fuck was he thinking?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2008)

I didn't find the acting bad in the Village, not sure about Lady in the Water as I never saw it.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 14, 2008)

I liked The Village as well. And the acting didn't seem bad, nor did the story. I thought the twist was interesting myself, not many other people thought so I guess. For me, Lady in the Water was pretty crappy though.

And I agree with Cardboard Tube Kight that his movies aren't meant to be horror films, like that piece of shit The Strangers, but more or less thrillers and suspense.

Anyway, I'm pretty much gonna skip this for now, and go see The Hulk.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2008)

Go See Hulk, I liked it better than Iron Man in some ways.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2008)

Just came back from watching this piece of shit, my god it was awful. Awful acting, ridiculously crap plot, stupid dialogue and don't get me started on some the shit that was in this movie, the best thing about the movie was the preview of Mist in the beginning, I think that should teach Shammamalan how to make a good movie.

My god how crap was the whole old man, his wife and the whole hotdog jig?

Fucking awful, don't go watch it, people were laughing when they walked out, best comedy in years

As for the village, the acting was good, nice dialogue and overall the themes were good, but the last quater of the movie was appalling, another movie fucked up by Shamamalan's need to have twists

Also apparently the movie cost $60 million, what a joke, thats how much 300 cost for fucks sakes.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 14, 2008)

Just saw it, it wasn't the worst movie i ever saw, but fuckin faaaaaaaar from the best.
Acting and dialouge was beyond shit & stupid, the plot kinda sucked too since they pretty much revealed what it was that was fuckin everyone over early in the movie.
I was expecting some kind of twist at the end too, but apparently they ran out out of those....

Do not go watch this shit at the movie theaters, it ain't worth the money.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 15, 2008)

saw it , it was cool, nothing mind -blowing, i like m night shymanlan movies, this one gives us a little more graphicness, but otherwise nothing new.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 15, 2008)

Im gonna see that and hulk in the next couple of days.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jun 15, 2008)

M. Night Shamalamadingdong's latest cinematic flop. In the words of the critic, "This film is so bad that I feel compelled to make a spoiler-laden list of its most laughably terrible parts rather than review it." 

Signature Rules 

One sentence should get across to you how hilariously stupid this movie is. 



> But it seems more than a little unhinged that our heroes' response to the revelation that the trees are trying to kill them is to /head into the forest/.


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 15, 2008)

Saw it yesterday. Wow, that was _unbelievably_ bad. Sure, it started off pretty well, but descended deep into the pits of Hell soon afterwards. The acting and plot were just _so_ horrible I couldn't help but laugh at many scenes. Pitiful, just _pitiful_. M. Night Shyamalan has now struck out for the third time. That's it. No one should allow this many to make his own movies anymore. STOP IT.

Plot - terrible. Acting - HORRIFIC. Ending - I want my money back. 

Don't go and see this movie. Download it or just wait until it's on TV. You're not missing anything.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jun 15, 2008)

Best part of the list: 

Equally odd is their insistence, even though they've known from the beginning that the deadly nerve agent is airborne, on spending as much time as possible outdoors. When fleeing by car, they leave the windows rolled down; anytime they want to look at a map or discuss what to do next they get out of the car to do so. It never seems to occur to any of the protagonists that they should get inside somewhere and tape the windows and doors --even though this is the only strategy we've seen work for anyone else. Eighty minutes into a 90-minute movie, Alma and Jess are still sitting in a small guest house with all the doors and windows open. When Elliot, who's just watched someone fall victim to the toxin nearby screams, "Close the windows and the doors!" Alma innocently inquires "Why?" 


I mean, if this doesn't scream 'brain-dead protagonists' to you, nothing will. 


The average person, after he found out 75% of his family got whacked because the trees were feeling pissy, isn't likely to turn into a nature lover. He's probably going to start the mother of all forest fires.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 26, 2008)

well i finally saw it today, and i have to say it was prolly shamayla best or second best movie, mind you thats not saying much
but the acting was pretty good, and the only real flaw was that the deaths were overtop , i laughed several times including the guy getting run over by the lawnmower
its worth a rental, but prolly not worth the time seeing with everything else thats come out


----------



## Clue (Jun 26, 2008)

I saw this today against my will, and it was horrible.  The acting was laughable, and the plot was pointless and random.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 27, 2008)

Is it true that Shyamalan is already going into "damage control" for this movie?

I just know we're gonna get a Rifftrax of this one.  It just seems too good for Mike to pass up.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 27, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> Is it true that Shyamalan is already going into "damage control" for this movie?



He's saying that it's the best "B" movie ever made. This proves two things: that he doesn't know what a "B" movie is, and he is even more of a douche than we thought.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 27, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> He's saying that it's the best "B" movie ever made. This proves two things: that he doesn't know what a "B" movie is, and he is even more of a douche than we thought.



indeed.



> B Movie: any low-budget, commercial motion picture meant neither as an arthouse film nor as pornography.



B movies can be excellent.  Just look at Sam Raimi's work.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 27, 2008)

whats there to go into damage control about the movie has already made around 40 million domestically, i cant imagine it cost anywhere near that to make, so as long as he makes a profit he'll be able to make another movie


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 27, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> whats there to go into damage control about



Critical response.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 27, 2008)

but hes already gotten the bad reviews and still made over 30 mil plus, hancock looks like its gonna have a problem with the critics though

plus any damage to his rep at this point doesnt matter, hes actually (m night) in a good position, no one really expects him to live up to sixth sense anymore, hes basically a better version of uwe boll


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 27, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> plus any damage to his rep at this point doesnt matter, hes actually (m night) in a good position, no one really expects him to live up to sixth sense anymore, hes basically a better version of uwe boll



...there's not enough raaaage pictures in the world to represent how I feel when ANYONE is said to be brought down to Boll's level.  There are some things that should NEVER be said.  It's an unspoken rule.  No one can become as bad as Boll.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 27, 2008)

^youve never seen any of the fine work by the folks at asylum (transmorphers, allan quatermain and the temple of skulls, i am omega man, etc.)
and in all honesty, i like alone in the dark better than anything m night did, granted every other work boll did should be confiscated and buried in the desert like that et game


----------

